# S1122 passed out of committee today, what next?



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Here are the Senators that need to hear from us now to get S1122, Free Registry bill, heard on the Senate floor:

Senator Stephen M. Sweeney (Dem) Senate President
935 Kings Highway Suite 400 Thorofare, NJ 08086
Phone: 856-251-9801 Fax: 856-251-9752


14 East Commerce Street 3rd Floor Bridgeton, NJ 08302
Phone: 856-455-1011 Fax: 856-455-2853


199 East Broadway Suite G Salem, NJ 08079
Phone: 856-339-0808 Fax: 856-339-9626
Service Since: 2002
Email: [email protected]


Senator Nia H. Gill (Dem) Senate President Pro Tempore
425 Bloomfield Avenue 2nd Floor Montclair, NJ 07042-3538
Phone: 973-509-0388 Fax: 973-509-9241
Service Since: 2002
Email: [email protected]

Senator Barbara Buono (Dem) Senate Majority Leader
2 Lincoln Highway Suite 401 Edison, NJ 08820
Phone: 732-205-1372 Fax: 732-205-1375
Service Since: 1994
Email: [email protected]


Senator Paul A. Sarlo (Dem) Deputy Majority Leader
207 Hackensack Street 2nd Floor Wood-Ridge, NJ 07075
Phone: 201-804-8118 Fax: 201-804-8644
Service Since: 2002 
Email: [email protected]


Senator John A. Girgenti (Dem) Assistant Majority Leader
507 Lafayette Avenue Hawthorne, NJ 07506-2424
Phone: 973-427-1229 Fax: 973-423-5895
Service Since: 1990
Email: [email protected]


Senator M. Teresa Ruiz (Dem) Assistant Majority Leader
166 Bloomfield Avenue Newark, NJ 07104
Phone: 973-484-1000 Fax: 973-484-1008
Service Since: 2008
Email: [email protected]



Senator Sandra B. Cunningham (Dem) Majority Whip
1738 Kennedy Boulevard Jersey City, NJ 07305
Phone: 201-451-5100 Fax: 201-451-0867
Service Since: 2007
Email: [email protected]


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Look at what gets deleted in the ammended bill:

1[2. Section 82 of P.L.1979, c.199 (C.23:2B-18) is repealed.]1

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/S1500/1122_R1.HTM


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*sent*

e/mail to my sen.....hope it pass's....if not who will enforce a fed law in the waters of nj....the coasties, no way with rec guys, they already have too much to do...i will not buy one.....JS


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

It is free till midnight on 12/31/10. Try again if you already have.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jerseysalt said:


> e/mail to my sen.....hope it pass's....if not who will enforce a fed law in the waters of nj....the coasties, no way with rec guys, they already have too much to do...i will not buy one.....JS


They were doin it this summer. They were issuing written warnings to those that did not have the registration card. They were out in force in North Wildwood.


----------

